# Leaving tomorrow for London!



## suesam (Dec 3, 2009)

Our trip to London is happening tomorrow! We are really excited. I have researched and researched and really appreciate all of the help I have gotten from fellow tuggers. We are not actually staying in a timeshare but at the Blades Hotel which I found through ricksteves.com.  I will report back when we return! 

The only issue I have not had time to research is phones. I know my cell phone will not work. So do I rent one there? Any advice? 

Sue


----------



## Karen G (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't know a thing about the cell phone situation, but just wanted to wish you bon voyage.  Have a great trip and tell us all about it when you return. One of our family's favorite trips was to London, so I'm sure you are going to have a wonderful experience.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2009)

You can buy a cheap prepaid cell phone and minutes nearly anywhere - like at Tesco which is a major grocery store chain.  Kind of like buying a Tracfone in the US.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

I always purchase a calling card at Costco for calls back to the US. I never use more than a few dollars for calls, so I just save it for the next trip. You need to get the access codes for the countries you'll be visiting before you leave the US. 

Many tourists buy a calling card in the country they visit, but I don't need that many minutes.


----------

